# Another tankless disaster



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Went on a call to figure out some error codes on a pair of Rheem tankless water heaters.

All I could say was !!!

Here's the short list:

The two units were connected in series rather than parallel the same way two tank wh are often done.

There was no communication cable between the two not that it would have mattered anyway with them piped the way they were.

2 lb. gas system with two 1/2" regulators and 1/2" flexes supplying the units.

No isolation valves serving either the regulators or the units themselves.

One of the unit's vent (horizontal) was not long enough to connect properly which left about a 1/4" gap for combustion gasses to escape into the space.

No means of electrical disconnect for either unit.

The units discharged into a fully energized 120 gallon electric water heater about 15' down the line which was being utilized, apparently, as a return tank for a recirc system.

Well all I can say now is that it will cost plenty to go back and correct it all.

This is the worst install I have ever seen.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Ya gotta post pics of stuff like that. let us know if you get the job


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd love to be able to post pics but I'm on a Mac and haven't found any software that will let me get the file sizes small enough to post.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*resize*

www.photosize.com can resize picture for free. I used it once worked great!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

This was in a house?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The second one was what we would refer to in the business as a "Hot Water Heater":laughing:


----------



## SPENCE (Sep 12, 2008)

yes Redwood that term can actually be used in this situation. "hot water heater " about 8-10 times aweek this term needs "reviewed"


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

para1 said:


> This was in a house?


Yes, in a house.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Whatever happened to this mess?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Whatever happened to this mess?


I'm going to fix it all tomorrow.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Takes some pics of that master disaster!!!!!!! I wanna see how things go down is Sweet home alabama.


----------



## kking (Apr 30, 2009)

This Homeowner replace a direct vent water heater with a standard vent water heater


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Now that is scarey looking.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

:laughing: I love those Joe Home owner jobs.
I come across a lot of mega home owner hack work. Would love to take pics with my camera phone but my brand new cell phone camera has no flash. My old one took nice pictures.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

That IS scary looking!!


----------

